
‘I want to help humans genetically modify themselves’ - codeulike
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2017/dec/24/josiah-zayner-diy-gene-editing-therapy-crispr-interview
======
codeulike
His own write up of it is here

[http://www.ifyoudontknownowyaknow.com/2017/10/the-first-
huma...](http://www.ifyoudontknownowyaknow.com/2017/10/the-first-human-to-
attempt-crispr-gene.html)

Seems that the required molecules cost him about $400. He's not sure how
efficient the result was yet.

